# Stradic?



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## chris1162

I have a ci4 in 2500 and a 4000. I would for sure stick with 2500 for river fishing. The big difference between the two models will be weight(other small things also). I love the ci4 and would recommend upgrading to it. Either stradic is a safe bet though.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## streamstalker

4000 is way too much for creek smallies....1000 with a 5' light rod is is plenty. Sounds like you are looking for a do everything combo. There are tradeoffs whichever way you go. 6' 6" MF rod paired with a 2500 would be pretty standard. Go lighter if you throw a lot of inlines and small cranks. I have several Stradics, both F series and CI4, and haven't had any problems. CI4 is going to be a little lighter weight and may deal better with dunkings in the water. There were some issues with F series binding up after dunkings years ago, but I have never had any troubles.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Flowie

I use a 4000 for smallies. Youre going to get a longer cast with the larger spool,and it will hold up nice if you fish water with real current to it. It will also retrieve faster...I believe the 1000 retrieves 31 inches per crank...the 4000 39 inches...you can always slow down if you need to.The main benfit to the c14 is its lighter. I use stradic fjs and they are pretty awesome.

The only drawback to 4000 vs a 1000 is the 4000 will be heavier


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Flowie

I have mine on a 7 ft med x fast fish eagle 50 from cabelas, another one on a 8 ft med fast fenwick, amd another on a 9 ft 6 fenwick medium moderate.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Big Joshy

one thing I have noticed is that the carbon ci4+ stradics feel warmer on the fingers in cold weather when compared to aluminum framed reels. 

As far as rod length for creek wading I like 6'10" to 7'3". a longer rod will make casts under overhanging limbs difficult and less accurate and a shorter rod will sacrifice casting distance and fish fighting ability


----------



## Flowie

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Assuming you were wading a creek and using jigs to jerkbaits, which would be your go-to?


Wading creeks...depends. How important is a long cast and do you think you can get away with a longer rod?
If theres a lot of trees to contend with..maybe a 6 ft 6. If you can artillery bomb to your hearts content...7 to 8 ft.
For smallies I like a med xfast rod...and one piece if possible.


----------



## hethothims

my favorite everyday combo is my stradic 3000 fj on a compre wx66mc....like 6-10 lb braid.....I like the crucial of the same specs a little better but the compre cost 100 crucial 150 and they perform quite similarly.....kinda like going from stradic to sustain or stella.....not necessary unless money aint a thang.....love a 7 footer or longer on boats or open water but central ohio streams I find no need for longer than 6 8 (im only 5 7 )...... Back to the reel part, ive owned all versions of the stradic since the original.....they've come ALONG way....used to love the magnesium and carbon frames till the weird foam handle came out....im addicted to the handle type on my fj3000, same that came on 2500 series since way back, i rarely stray.....like the one on the 4000 as well but its not as nimble...... cant stand paddle or knob style handles on spinning reels, save them for the baitcasters IMO.....any stradic is a great reel.....its all personal preference and feel... get the reels in your hands...once you select, pair it with a few rods and youll know when it works for you..


----------



## All Eyes

My recommendation would be the 2500 or 3000 for anything besides fish such as pike, stripers, musky, or cats. You can use a 4000 just fine, but it's a larger frame and a bit much for what you intend it for. Also, I think you will be happy with any Stradic you choose. I've owned several different models and have never fished with one I hated yet. My favorite, and IMO the best one made, is the old MGFa. If you can find one new or close to it for a good price, buy it. The really old pearl white ones are also great reels and why Stradics are still a popular name today. The ones made in Japan were real work horses and stayed smooth as silk for years. If any of them give you trouble. Shimano's customer service is better than most and will take care of it.


----------



## luredaddy

All Eyes said:


> My recommendation would be the 2500 or 3000 for anything besides fish such as pike, stripers, musky, or cats. You can use a 4000 just fine, but it's a larger frame and a bit much for what you intend it for. Also, I think you will be happy with any Stradic you choose. I've owned several different models and have never fished with one I hated yet. My favorite, and IMO the best one made, is the old MGFa. If you can find one new or close to it for a good price, buy it. The really old pearl white ones are also great reels and why Stradics are still a popular name today. The ones made in Japan were real work horses and stayed smooth as silk for years. If any of them give you trouble. Shimano's customer service is better than most and will take care of it.


The Pearl Stradics ALL EYES referred to are the 2500FH reels made in Japan. My wife uses them exclusively in Florida and they are outstanding. They handle Redfish and Snook well. The only negative for Florida fishing is the limited line capacity. That should be no issue for Ohio fishing. John


----------



## kapposgd

What kind of line/brand and what lb test are you going to be putting on the reel?


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## kapposgd

I was going to saybif you were using straight flouro you might want to consider the 4000 size


----------



## hethothims

All Eyes said:


> My recommendation would be the 2500 or 3000 for anything besides fish such as pike, stripers, musky, or cats. You can use a 4000 just fine, but it's a larger frame and a bit much for what you intend it for. Also, I think you will be happy with any Stradic you choose. I've owned several different models and have never fished with one I hated yet. My favorite, and IMO the best one made, is the old MGFa. If you can find one new or close to it for a good price, buy it. The really old pearl white ones are also great reels and why Stradics are still a popular name today. The ones made in Japan were real work horses and stayed smooth as silk for years. If any of them give you trouble. Shimano's customer service is better than most and will take care of it.


the MgFA......my fav of all time as well....was mounted on a 6 8 med/xfast crucial all cork handle.....favorite combo I ever had.....only complaint, over time the braid started to hang up where the bail meets the bearing housing gizmo and cut a groove so to speak...I tried to mount the new style one piece bail assembly but components just wouldn't match up without some serious mods......oh well.....still love that reel


----------



## All Eyes

hethothims said:


> the MgFA......my fav of all time as well....was mounted on a 6 8 med/xfast crucial all cork handle.....favorite combo I ever had.....only complaint, over time the braid started to hang up where the bail meets the bearing housing gizmo and cut a groove so to speak...I tried to mount the new style one piece bail assembly but components just wouldn't match up without some serious mods......oh well.....still love that reel


Mine has always been spooled with braid and has never had any problems. It's paired with a 6' 6" G Loomis IMX med fast. Love this combo.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## hethothims

All Eyes said:


> Mine has always been spooled with braid and has never had any problems. It's paired with a 6' 6" G Loomis IMX med fast. Love this combo.
> View attachment 200985



thats a Beauty!!! yeah I never really had probs, it was a minor annoyance, just once the bail started to loosen after thousands of casts, and I was using 6 lb braid which is so fine it would find that little seam from time to time, but could flick it into the roller with my index finger like 2nd nature. had an IMX sustain combo once, loved it.....not allowed to spend that much anymore .....plus the shimano rods have come along way since they aquired g loomis rod division........sold all my g loomis, strictly shimano/shimano combos these days.....getting excited for big girl season!


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## fishin red

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Anyone have experience with either the Mojo Bass or Legend series by St. Croix? Really like the feel of the Legend but having trouble stomaching the price tag. St. Croix markets the Mojo Bass lineup for specific purposes (wacky style for one, dropshot for another, even one for plastics). Not sure if this is just marketing BS or if I will regret acquiring a medium/fast as an all-purpose rod for creek smallies where I will use all of the above (jigs, plastics, stick baits, plugs, drop shot and top water).


----------



## fishin red

I use the St Croix Mojo wacky rod for smallie fishing in the GMR with most of the presentations you mentioned with no problems. I do have the older model. I think it is a very versatile rod.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## capt j-rod

All the Stradivarius are a cut above the rest... They are bullet proof little reels. I own 4 of them two 1000, one 2500, one 3000. The durability is not a factor, it's more of a weight and line capacity issue. I use the 1000's for trout and the 2500 for walleye. If line capacity is the issue, braid will turn the 1000 into the 2500 in mono. If I could only have one, it would be the 1000. As far as St croissant goes, there are USA and Mexico rods. I think the legend and avoids are USA and carry the lifetime warranty, and the lower models don't. Shimano rods are a great close second with the lifetime warranty if you get the right series. It really comes down to how it feels in the hand. The right one feels like it grew into your hand... The rest feel awkward.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## All Eyes

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Maybe a better question to ask is, are there any rods out there that match the performance and feel of the Legend series but at a lower price tag?


That's a loaded question and will probably result in a hundred different answers. The Legend and other high dollar rods use expensive blank materials with very precise tapers and actions. That doesn't necessarily mean you are going to like them any more or less than a less expensive blank. It's just personal preference. There are some nice lower priced rods that have great feel and sensitivity, but opinions by comparison to the Legend or any other rod can be like Chevy Ford or Dodge. My first choice for a nice rod that doesn't require taking out a second mortgage would be the Shimano line. But then again, I like Chevy's too.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## legendaryyaj

Is this the Ci4 or Ci4+? The regular Ci4 was said to flex under load because of the material development then wasn't all that great. The Ci4+ was later released. I had the Ci4 and the Fj. Both reels will perform but I feel it ultimately boils down to what rod you will put it on. I had my Ci4 on my Cumara and it was too light causing the combo to be tip heavy. I swapped out in favor of the Fj to balance it out better. I don't have either anymore though.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

All that said, I'm perfectly happy with my Shimano Sedonas at a fraction of the cost. Just about any decent reel if maintained properly should give you years of enjoyment.

I picked up a barely used G.Loomis 8400pr for $180 a few years ago. If you are patient, you might be able to find a decent deal


----------



## All Eyes

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Thanks, All Eyes. Any particular model of Shimano you like best?


Don't know each of them well enough to have a favorite, but the Crucial rods are very nice.


----------



## Bassbme

I'm not sure if this is the proper place for this post, as the mods may deam it belongs in the OGF Market Place forum, but BronzebackFanatic, I was planning on putting some rods up for sale in the Market Place around mid March.

Two of them are Shimano spinning rods. One is a Crucial, the other a Compre. Both are 6'8" medium power rods, rated for 3/16 - 5/8 oz lures. Both with extra fast actions. The Crucial is IM9 graphite, the Compre, IM8.

They both have full cork handles. The Crucial has a down locking reel seat with the thread barrel hidden by the fore grip. The Compre has an up locking reel seat with the thread barrel exposed, and a factory notch cut in the fore grip that exposes a small portion of the rod blank. 

They're both in excellent basically like new condition. I want $60 firm for the Crucial, and $45 firm for the Compre. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## All Eyes

Wow. That combo will spoil you to death. Great rod and reel in anyone's book. What a nice fathers day gift! Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Quick question for Stradic owners: How often do you maintain/clean/lube your reels? And do you do it yourself or ship it off somewhere?

Found the tutorial below. Seems simple enough.


----------



## All Eyes

Bronzeback- I ran across this field test review on the Stradic MgFA. It breaks down the differences between these models and other Stradics. Since you bought one I thought you may be interested.
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanostradic2500mgfa.html


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Lundy

I have 2 of the Stradic Ci4 and 2 of the Ci4+, they are very good reels. Maybe a very slight preference to the Ci4+

I also have 2 Stradic MgFA that are also very reels.

As you can probably tell I am sold on Shimano reels


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Lundy

No, both in great shape and in service often


----------



## RiparianRanger

[`


----------



## Lundy

I'll take a look but it will be a few days before I can.


----------



## RiparianRanger

That's fine. It works without it. More a case of curiosity


----------



## bruce

Yes one is missing. Looking at the parts brake down.


RiparianRanger said:


> As fellow MgFA owners I am hoping you can confirm whether yours have an unused screw hole on the rotor assembly. Was tearing mine down for maintenance and noticed it. Thanks


----------



## All Eyes

If I'm not mistaken, there is a screw on the underside in that hole. If you look at clutch assembly pics of many Shimano reels, they are designed like that. I wouldn't recommend taking the smaller screws out which exposes the anti reverse bearing unless you know what you are getting into. Lots of little springs under that cap. They are sealed and should not get oiled. The 3 larger screws are all that's holding the clutch assembly in place. Remove those, and it all comes out in one piece.


----------

